# Electric Bass Circuit Meeting, Feb. 25



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

The Electric Bass Circuit will hold it's preseason meeting on Saturday February 25 at Gander Mountain, Huber Heights from 2:00 to 4:00. We hold low cost bass tournaments for teams using boats 14 feet or less powered only by electric trolling motor. 2012 will be our 11th season. Keep'er Wet, Dave www.electric-bass.org


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just a reminder for any anglers that would like to check us out. Who doesn't need an excuse to go to Gander Mountain?

Would like to meet you and answer any questions.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

this sounds like a good tourny to get into , i like the low cost part of it,wish there was one near my area,the drive to those would have me leaving at 3-4 in the morning,not wanting to get a motel the night before,would be the only way to go..


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

The Electric Bass Circuit has adopted a new ruling to allow all teams (new and old members) an option to fish the EBC Classic Tournament. Thanks to one of our members for coming up with a solution to our problem. We will keep adjusting the rules as needed to maintain a fun, fair, and low cost circuit. The new rule will appear on our site as soon as the wording is worked out. Keep'er wet, Dave


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

snag said:


> this sounds like a good tourny to get into , i like the low cost part of it,wish there was one near my area,the drive to those would have me leaving at 3-4 in the morning,not wanting to get a motel the night before,would be the only way to go..


If you would like to try one of our tournaments, pick one that is closest to you. The membership is only $10 plus $35 entry. Remember that 1 in 4 will receive a prize at the end of the tournament. That is pretty good odds for anyone that want to try tournament fishing from a boat that is 14' or less. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Snag,

I just joined this group. 1st tournament is Mogadore, 2nd Ladue. $20 entrance fee, 30 tournament fee, 5 big bass pot. This will be my first year with the club. Nice group of bassers - met them in January at Gander Mtn meeting.



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/archive/index.php/t-189434.html


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

bobby said:


> Snag,
> 
> I just joined this group. 1st tournament is Mogadore, 2nd Ladue. $20 entrance fee, 30 tournament fee, 5 big bass pot. This will be my first year with the club. Nice group of bassers - met them in January at Gander Mtn meeting.
> 
> ...


 It sounds like this club has it's act together. Good luck to you in 2012. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

can i still join this club? and is the first tourney still at indian lake in april?


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Curtis937 said:


> can i still join this club? and is the first tourney still at indian lake in april?


Yes, just make sure your boat is within the rules. Make sure you understand the rules. Make sure you have a working aerated live-well.

Just show up , preferably early, and pay your $10 membership and entry fee and your good to go.

If you have any questions just ask. We'll be at the White Allen Sportsman show this Sat. at White Allen on N. Main , Dayton. if you should have any questions. Were not set up but a number of us will be there. I will make a little talk about the White Allen Bass Tournament in May. Open to all boats, 10 hp. lake limit.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks...

i do have one question tho....is a live well the same as an aerated live well or does it have to be both? does anyone have a picture of what i need here? 

i have a live well now but it just pulls in new water and d/c the old water but does not aerate the water...????


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

It needs to be aerated. Either the "fish-saver" type or actually plumbed with a pump and spray bar. Most use coolers of 75 quarts or more and plumb up a system to spray water. You can see a live well at the web-site www.electric-bass.org click on navigation menu and scroll down to "fully rigged EBC boat" and have a look. The aerater in that I believe is the fish-saver, which draws water from the bottom , up a tube and sprays down.

any more questions, just ask.


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

Curtis937 said:


> can i still join this club? and is the first tourney still at indian lake in april?


The first EBC tournament is April 22 at Indian Lake, Blackhawk Ramp starting at 6:45 AM. You can join the EBC at the tournament. Get there at least an hour early, Please. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------

